# Xbox 360 Getting New Disc Format, Testers Wanted



## Fudge (Mar 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Microsoft is currently seeking "multiple thousands" of testers for an Xbox 360 system update preview program. Unlike previous previews, which were for upgrades to the 360 dashboard, this one includes physical items being sent to participants -- it's intended to help Microsoft "prepare for an updated Xbox 360 disc format."
> 
> No further details were offered about exactly what the new format is all about. Things will be kicking off in the next two weeks, so those who apply should be receiving a notification by email fairly soon if they've been accepted. You must be an Xbox Live member located in the United States in order to participate; being an Xbox Live Gold member will give you a better chance of getting in.
> 
> Those who are accepted will receive a copy of Halo Reach "along with other possible rewards." Interested Xbox 360 owners can apply for the preview program here.


Source: 1UP

In addition to this there is also a dashboard beta test sign up. I'm pretty sure you sign up for both. US only BTW. You can sign up here


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow. I do actually wonder what's going on there. Why are my 'Microsoft's Evil Plan' senses tingling?


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just signed up. Thanks for this.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 30, 2011)

Neat.  Signed up.  I also signed up for the Xbox Live Xperts thing, and got accepted, so maybe I have a better chance at this too.  Who knows...


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 30, 2011)

1up doesn't give any source for this "new disc format" thing and the linked to MS page says nothing about it.


----------



## Devin (Mar 30, 2011)

I signed up as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the news Fudge.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

Signed up for it. Strangely, after finishing it tells me it's pending (like it should) but when I check the Dashboard on the site there's no trace of this....
I'll just keep the "Thank You for registering!" page with my pending status bookmarked


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

tbgtbg said:
			
		

> *1up doesn't give any source for this "new disc format" thing and the linked to MS page says nothing about it.*




Basically this. Provide a link to this or I'm calling foul on the whole article.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> tbgtbg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://majornelson.com/2011/03/29/xbox-360...update-preview/

If you own an Xbox 360 and have LIVE, you should know who Major Nelson is and of his blog....


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still calling foul. Why didn't the Op link to the original 1up.com article? Obviously that's the source he claims, not Major Nelson.

Also... Why doesn't the official MS page say anything about this "new disc format?"

http://connect.microsoft.com/xboxliveupdate

Yeah, this whole topic smells fishy.

edit: "*Due to disc distribution limitations, this beta it will be limited to residents of the United States only."

From the Major Nelson page. Obviously he's implying new system software on a disc and not a new disc format for the Xbox 360.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 30, 2011)

Signed up, but I keep getting some kind of tech error when I log-in to verify through email...


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foul on what? It's likely the OP originally read it on 1UP and not anywhere else, no? 

I've done enough of these preview programs to tell you whatever you read on Major Nelson's blog is the truth and that there is no B.S. in between from what I've experienced.
*shrugs* You don't have to sign up if you don't want to... I'm not gonna stop you.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 30, 2011)

My guess is they're trying to make a different format that will hinder people from modding their boxes and playing backups by making it impossible to play higher wave games after they are patched. I don't know how successful they will be though.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Foul on what? It's likely the OP originally read it on 1UP and not anywhere else?
> 
> Then why not post to the original link?
> 
> ...



It would have to work with the millions of Xbox 360 consoles already in homes and in stores. They're not going to split their own market by doing something like creating a system with a new optical format, as the title of this topic implies. 

Really, there should be some standard of quality when it comes to user submitted news.


----------



## Devin (Mar 30, 2011)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> My guess is they're trying to make a different format that will hinder people from modding their boxes and playing backups by making it impossible to play higher wave games after they are patched. I don't know how successful they will be though.



Bingo. My XBOX 360 is legit anyway so it doesn't affect me. ^__^


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still don't see a problem here. OP got his information from another site which provided the same info as Major Nelson's blogthat was slightly off on what they're saying. I'm not dealing with anything since there is no foul done. It's a preview program... You either sign up or you don't and there's nothing wrong or bad about it.

I am happy to announce that we’re doing an Xbox 360 System Update Preview program for our next release, and the opportunity to sign up is now available. We are conducting an open call for US based participants* for *a public preview to help us prepare for an updated Xbox 360 disc format*. This is an important update as we continually strive to improve our products and we could not do so without the help of our great Xbox community. As part of the preview program, you will receive a copy of Halo: Reach along with other possible rewards.[/p]
The wording is actually on point but I still don't see a problem....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 30, 2011)

Why would you cry foul over something so innocuous?


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> I am happy to announce that we’re doing an Xbox 360 System Update Preview program for our next release, and the opportunity to sign up is now available. We are conducting an open call for US based participants* for *a public preview to help us prepare for an updated Xbox 360 disc format*. This is an important update as we continually strive to improve our products and we could not do so without the help of our great Xbox community. As part of the preview program, you will receive a copy of Halo: Reach along with other possible rewards.[/p]
> 
> The wording is actually on point but I still don't see a problem....



You're wrong on both counts.

First, the OP (or you) should have linked to the original 1up.com article if he claims that is his source.

Second, you're deliberately taking Nelson's words out of context, when if you read his entire article he's actually talking about beta software on a disc, and not a new optical format for the 360 as this topic implies. 

Most people click on this link and think "blu ray?" Which is probably the intention of the OP. However as someone already pointed out, this is probably an attempt to stave off piracy by releasing a new type of DVD which already works with current systems. Hence the line "Beta software on a disc."

So yeah, just to be clear, my problem is this topic is deliberately misleading. And I think there should be some standard of quality when it comes to user submitted news. Linking the original source is the number one rule. 

As for the program I've already signed up. I own 2 360s, one modded and one legit, so it will be interesting to see what they're doing.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't own a 360, but I've been hearing a lot about bad discs lately from friends who have old/original 360s. My guess, knowing admittedly little about the 360, is this program would be a new pressing method that would hopefully work on all versions of the 360.

Adding new Antipiracy measures would be extremely difficult given that everything must be backwards compatible with old games.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I'm not taking it out of context. I read what Major Nelson's entire entry said and there's no problem here. OP had "prepare for an upgraded Xbox 360 disc format" in his post... I can't say it's his fault if one takes it out of context but then again I do AGREE that OP should of had a source, like he's supposed to, in his post to make it more clear or else people will be clicking blindly toward a random users link (which is likely what they did).

Is that what you were getting at?

EDIT: I think I see what you mean... I'll just back off. I thought you were making it seem like this entire thing was just not trusted when you judged "foul".


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> I don't own a 360, but I've been hearing a lot about bad discs lately from friends who have old/original 360s. *My guess, knowing admittedly little about the 360, is this program would be a new pressing method that would hopefully work on all versions of the 360.
> 
> Adding new Antipiracy measures would be extremely difficult given that everything must be backwards compatible with old games.*



That's the hot button issue here. 

I want to hear the tech savy people on this forum weigh in on this issue.

How could this be accomplished? How could they modify the existing DVD format so that it still works with existing systems and yet somehow staves off piracy or improves the Xbox 360 experience?

I have to say I'm really intrigued by this development.


----------



## Devin (Mar 30, 2011)

Can we please end this needless discussion?


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> Can we please end this needless discussion?


It's already ended but that article is the same wording OP posted here which still makes it a bit skeptical and misleading.

I am happy to announce that we’re doing an Xbox 360 System Update Preview program for our next release, and the opportunity to sign up is now available. We are conducting an open call for US based participants* for *a public preview to help us prepare for an updated Xbox 360 disc format*. This is an important update as we continually strive to improve our products and we could not do so without the help of our great Xbox community. As part of the preview program, you will receive a copy of Halo: Reach along with other possible rewards.
Much like we did last year, you’ll need to visit the Microsoft Connect site from this link and sign in with your Windows LIVE ID that is connected to your Xbox LIVE Gamertag.  Once you complete the survey that is presented to you, the Connect site will provide program related updates and you will receive a mail once the selection process is completed. 
A couple of points before you head off to register:
We’re looking for multiple thousands of participants, so your chances of making it in are good.
This opportunity is open to Xbox LIVE Members in US region only*.
To avoid any problems, read the survey carefully and double check all the information you provide. 
While both Xbox LIVE Gold and Silver members can sign up, priority will be given to Gold members in the selection process.
**Due to disc distribution limitations, this beta it will be limited to residents of the United States only.*

I’ll be sure to update this post if the program fills up.
Sign up for the Xbox LIVE Update Preview Program

Update: This preview will not impact voice/party chat at all.[/p]
Source


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> Can we please end this needless discussion?



Not until you put that link in the OP post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, its not a new optical format, which would mean new hardware just a year after the 360 Slim hit the market.

Really, no one on this forum is dumb enough to believe MS would do something that ridiculous right? Seriously, raise your hand if you're stupid enough to believe what the OP is implying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm just busting your balls here kids. don't take this personally.)

*The beta software comes on a disc, which means it must work with existing hardware*. You'd think the OP or anyone other than me would have been the first to point out this obvious fact.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay people, stop. http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/115/1158240p1.html

I don't like linking to IGN, but they've gotten in contact with Major Nelson who has stated that it's not Blu-ray.

This leaves 2 possibilities:
HD-DVD
A DVD disk, but somehow read and written differently from standard DVDs. (This would allow Xbox hardware to stay the same, while also allowing a new "format" to arise.)

Plus, I can already almost guarantee you that it's not new games they're testing. Note in his blog the line "As part of the preview program, you will receive a copy of Halo: Reach along with other possible rewards."

This leads me to believe, that they'll be re-packaging Halo Reach in this new format and giving it to testers to well, test.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 30, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very well. Since this is going to be a dashboard update along with testing a new disc format, I have a theory. 

Stay with me because this is a long one.

Microsoft waited until the "LT" drive firmware was released, and did not plan a future banwave. Instead, they compiled and analyzed the data sent out by these modded units, and based on that information, they have found a way to instantly detect not a modded console, BUT a copied game. It may be as simple as reading an identifier on the disc (Taiyo Yuden CD-Rs for example have an identifier of TGY02, but there may be other ways) 

So, a new disc format along with the new dashboard update may just help identifying modded consoles almost instantly with background processes reading various data sent from the DVD drive.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 30, 2011)

thanx, signed up for it


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

Just so I'm not paranoid... Am I the only one not able to view it on the Connect.Microsoft Dashboard after adding and not able to find it in the Product Directory?


----------



## Devin (Mar 30, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Just so I'm not paranoid... Am I the only one not able to view it on the Connect.Microsoft Dashboard after adding and not able to find it in the Product Directory?



I can't find it either.


----------



## Fudge (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, you guys make a big deal over something this small?! GOD DAMMIT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll fix it.
EDIT: Already fixed.
EDIT 2: @SPH73 Why would I think its Blu-Ray? Do you really think I'm that dumb? Of course its just a new way for them to combat piracy.


----------



## Crass (Mar 30, 2011)

IIRC Xbox 360 discs only have a 6 or 7GB partition for game data on each disc, despite them being 8.5GB capacity dual layer DVD discs. So maybe they're re-structuring the disc so the game data partitions are bigger. Either way I doubt it will make much of a difference to the end user, your still better off just installing the game to your HDD, so its not like they could improve loading times off the disc better than that.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 30, 2011)

Crass said:
			
		

> IIRC Xbox 360 discs only have a 6 or 7GB partition for game data on each disc, despite them being 8.5GB capacity dual layer DVD discs. So maybe they're re-structuring the disc so the game data partitions are bigger. Either way I doubt it will make much of a difference to the end user, your still better off just installing the game to your HDD, so its not like they could improve loading times off the disc better than that.


Maybe they're trying to fit more than 8.5GB of data somehow?


----------



## Crass (Mar 30, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Maybe they're trying to fit more than 8.5GB of data somehow?



There just isn't any way to do that, other than possibly forcing all developers to use improved compression techniques, and that would only increase loading times. Like I said, it's more than likely just a new partition structure (while somehow keeping all the security checks in place). At this point, so late in the console's life, I cant imagine them doing anything drastic. Anything else would require a new hardware revision.

Edit: Gamespy just put a rumor that they could possibly be going towards double-sided discs, which would save the publishers money but would be a step back in convenience for the customers. Twice as likely to scratch a disc, and you would still have to manually eject and flip the disc over to use the other side. At this point it's still all speculation, but I doubt they are moving towards double-sided discs.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fudge said:
			
		

> EDIT 2: @SPH73 Why would I think its Blu-Ray? Do you really think I'm that dumb? Of course its just a new way for them to combat piracy.



On the first point... I'll be polite here and say "you said it, not me." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the second point.. you only came to that conclusion after serveral other people in this topic pointed out the sloppy and deliberately misleading nature of your news submission. But maybe that was the fault of 1up.com. You were just following their lead.

Concerning this article, most of the uninformed people on the web and the trolls immediately thought bluray. Seems like 1up.com is deliberately leaving out crucial information. Sensationalist journalism always gets hits.

Meanwhile the real possibilities here are far more interesting than just the old "OMG XBAWKS BLEWRAY" bs.


----------



## Fudge (Mar 30, 2011)

Crass said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purechaos996 (Mar 30, 2011)

Signed up, already have halo, but I guess a 2nd copy wouldn't hurt lol


----------



## Crass (Mar 30, 2011)

Fudge said:
			
		

> Its pretty much confirmed the new XGD3 format will hold about 1GB more and have more AP features. Quote c4eva:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, it's as I suspected. Thanks for the info.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 30, 2011)

maybe its holographic... the one tht theoretically could store 500GB


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 30, 2011)

i guess they're getting blu-ray, either that or a disc we haven't even heard of.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 30, 2011)

Why only the United States?

I really wanted some nice freebies........


----------



## EJames2100 (Mar 30, 2011)

Perhaps they're gonna see if triple layer disks work ?

Just random speculation :/


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 30, 2011)

hopefully this cuts down on switching discs making only 2 discs instead of 3 or 4


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 31, 2011)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> hopefully this cuts down on switching discs making only 2 discs instead of 3 or 4



1GB isn't really all that much in the big scheme of things, so larger games will still have to use multiple discs.


----------



## Joktan (Mar 31, 2011)

Isigned up the moment i saw it and my pc froze...i tried later and it was full and no one was needed anymore


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2011)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> hopefully this cuts down on switching discs making only 2 discs instead of 3 or 4


Well 1GB doesnt really make that much of a big difference.
FF13 needed 3 Discs and 1GB extra on 2 Disc's woudnt mean that it can fit onto 2 disc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Multi-Platform games in this gen had to go through a lot of size issue because of the 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully we will see something better on the next gen console by Microsoft. maybe cartridge system again? lol


----------



## Forstride (Apr 5, 2011)

YUSS!  Got accepted into it!  I'm part of the LIVE audience for it.  Free Halo: Reach FTW (Even though the game kind of sucks)!


----------

